# Stop being mean toward people who aren't that GL when they ask for rates ?



## NormieKilla (Mar 19, 2019)

We should stop being mean toward people who have many facial flaws and we should rather point out their flaws in a nice manner and tell them advices on what they need to improve instead of slaughtering them.

Why should this forum be that toxic ? We should stand out from PSL and not make it as a 2.0 version of Lookism.


----------



## 712127 (Mar 19, 2019)

lookism gave me the best analysis of my face. sure theres some retards, but their knowledge is insane


----------



## Coping (Mar 19, 2019)

Legit son


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 19, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> toxic


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah guys, stop mentioning my hairline


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 19, 2019)

Lookism is aids from the ground up, nobody should take after that place. But yeah I agree, the rating section should be the one place were people try to be a little more helpfull constructive and civile, considering how many borderline suicidal people ask for ratings.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 19, 2019)

we can call out gym copers tho..


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 19, 2019)

I have to agree with you there. There is a politer way to give advice on looks rather than just plain making fun of someone for the way they look. Some people just straight up say that others are ugly without giving any advice along with that.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 21, 2019)

"Excuse me kind sir, but I do believe you are a manlet currycel"


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> "Excuse me kind sir, but I do believe you are a manlet currycel"


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 22, 2019)

Nothing mean about pointing out people's flaws.

If you're genuinely upset at being told why you're ugly (as you clearly are, else you wouldn't be asking for ratings on an incel website), post photos to reddit instead where they'll happily lie to you, won't get you a gf though.


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 22, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Nothing mean about pointing out people's flaws.
> 
> If you're genuinely upset at being told why you're ugly (as you clearly are, else you wouldn't be asking for ratings on an incel website), post photos to reddit instead where they'll happily lie to you, won't get you a gf though.


I'm not saying that we must start to become delusional bluepillers and bullshiting people asking for rates. I'm just saying that there should be many ways to let the person's know about his unattractiveness without being crual and calling him a subhuman without even pointing out his flaws and offering him solutions.

Do you guys find morally normal to hurt someone like this ? Telling to a 5'2 currycel to commit a suicide ??


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 22, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> I'm not saying that we must start to become delusional bluepillers and bullshiting people asking for rates. I'm just saying that there should be many ways to let the person's know about his unattractiveness without being crual and calling him a subhuman without even pointing out his flaws and offering him solutions.
> 
> Do you guys find morally normal to hurt someone like this ? Telling to a 5'2 currycel to commit a suicide ??


i don't tell people to commit suicide


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 22, 2019)

I agree. It's fine to point out flaws, but don't tear people down.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 22, 2019)

Serves them right for being so goddamn ugly


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Serves them right for being so goddamn ugly


What bothers me the most, is that most users who are very nasty toward others are generally the ones who are the truest of the truecels and they don't even have the balls to show up their faces. Yet they imagine that it's ok to mock others.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 22, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> What bothers me the most, is that most users who are very nasty toward others are generally the ones who are the truest of the truecels and they don't even have the balls to show up their faces. Yet they imagine that it's ok to mock others.


U don't have to be gl to be able to rate someone.

When someone gives someone a harsh and brutal rating telling them how over it is,that is how normies and girls see u they just won't use those words out loud in public.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> U don't have to be gl to be able to rate someone.
> 
> When someone gives someone a harsh and brutal rating telling them how over it is,that is how normies and girls see u they just won't use those words out loud in public.


Right, but is it necessary to be harsh and brutal though ?

If someone has a big nose, crooked teeth, narrow mouth or a bad eye area..then that "someone" needs absolutely to be aware of the fact that his facial flaws are what is preventing him from ascending. We're in a lookism forum after all and of course that we shouldn't sugar-coat anything.

Point is, this forum shouldn't be neither like Psl nor reddit.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 22, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> this forum shouldn't be like reddit.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 22, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Right, but is it necessary to be harsh and brutal though ?


Yep


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Yep


Wouldn't that be kind of disturbing to know that someone roped or sliced off his throat because of being constantly told to do that because it's "over'' for him ?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't think this userbase is that harsh to newbies, we only make fun of the more known users.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 22, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I don't think this userbase is that harsh to newbies, we only make fun of the more known users.


This is true.

Brutal is okay, cruel is unnecessary. But when the forum is this stale people need to find some way to amuse themselves.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 22, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Wouldn't that be kind of disturbing to know that someone roped or sliced off his throat because of being constantly told to do that because it's "over'' for him ?


No one would rope because of what a random online incel said,it would be because it is over for him and because of his irl experiences.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2019)

means me


RichardSpencel said:


> random online incel


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 22, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Nothing mean about pointing out people's flaws.
> 
> If you're genuinely upset at being told why you're ugly (as you clearly are, else you wouldn't be asking for ratings on an incel website), post photos to reddit instead where they'll happily lie to you, won't get you a gf though.


I don’t think he’s saying that he is saying everyone has to go all ‘Damn, 10/10 bro’ mode. He seems to mean that men here should point out the flaws of other men in a polite way. For example, like saying something like ‘Nit bad but you’d look better if you shaved that beard’. Etc. The dude does have a point.


SayNoToRotting said:


> I don't think this userbase is that harsh to newbies, we only make fun of the more known users.


I was given harsh level criticism on my looks by many when I posted my face as a newbie but it didn’t get to me anyway but just making a point.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 22, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> For example, like saying something like ‘Nit bad but you’d look better if you shaved that beard’.







If you wanted to be told to "smile more" and "grow a beard,chicks dig guys with beards"
Than reddit is probably more your style if site,
The harsh criticisms people give(the truthful ones,not the hate and intentional misratings due to whatever) is what every person u walk pasts thinks but will not say to u due to it being socially unacceptable.

knowing what is fucked with u is only beneficial,if noone tells u,you can never correct it ( u can't anyway cuz it's all ogre buddyboyo u may aswell just ldar)

if people aren't harsh than u Wont put any emphasis on that issue when it is your main problem and needs correcting.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> truthful


He's just saying to point out flaws and suggest corrections. Say if dating will be ahrd etc. No reason to make a wall of gifs and text telling them it's ogre and they should kill themselves. No one chose to be ugly.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 22, 2019)

I agree... there are women for being mean toward ugly dudes... we should be just helpful.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 32813
> 
> If you wanted to be told to "smile more" and "grow a beard,chicks dig guys with beards"
> Than reddit is probably more your style if site,
> ...


I still think there is a better way for people to get their point across. Certain men here don’t even try to help and just make a one word reply saying ‘Ugly’.


BrettyBoy said:


> I don’t think he’s saying that he is saying everyone has to go all ‘Damn, 10/10 bro’ mode. He seems to mean that men here should point out the flaws of other men in a polite way. For example, like saying something like ‘Nit bad but you’d look better if you shaved that beard’. Etc. The dude does have a point.
> 
> I was given harsh level criticism on my looks by many when I posted my face as a newbie but it didn’t get to me anyway but just making a point.


*Not


----------



## badromance (Mar 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Serves them right for being so goddamn ugly


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 22, 2019)

it is over


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2019)

Just ldar


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 22, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> What bothers me the most, is that most users who are very nasty toward others are generally the ones who are the truest of the truecels and they don't even have the balls to show up their faces. Yet they imagine that it's ok to mock others.


So?
Ugly people don't want to show their faces. Nothing will come out of it . They know it's over.
And that has nothing to do with rating abilities.
Useless argument.


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Just ldar


it is actually over


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> So?
> Ugly people don't want to show their faces. Nothing will come out of it . They know it's over.
> And that has nothing to do with rating abilities.
> Useless argument.


Fight Fight Fight


----------



## kobecel (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2019)

kobecel said:


>


lions me


----------



## Blitz (Mar 22, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> What bothers me the most, is that most users who are very nasty toward others are generally the ones who are the truest of the truecels and they don't even have the balls to show up their faces. Yet they imagine that it's ok to mock others.


Fucking true man.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 22, 2019)

kobecel said:


>


A sheep doesn’t concern himself with a lions opinion of a sheep

tbh


----------



## Afrikancel (Mar 22, 2019)

Sergeant said:


> I'd rather everyone was polite. Build the kind of community you would like to be welcomed in.


Wise words


----------



## Madness (Mar 22, 2019)

This isn’t a haven for ugly copers, this is the real world but we tell you the truth.


----------



## Yuri Prime (Mar 22, 2019)

What do they expect from a forum like this?


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 22, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 32119


----------



## Coping (Mar 22, 2019)

Agree, you can still give a rating and point out all their flaws without being an asshole jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 32959


BLows me


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 22, 2019)

The world is cruel,deal with it


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> The world is cruel,deal with it


t. foid


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 22, 2019)

Yuri Prime said:


> What do they expect from a forum like this?


This x10000.

This is looksmax.me not r/rateme


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 22, 2019)

atleast it's not as bad as lookism


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> This


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 23, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 32119


Ha! Ha! Fucking love the joke, man.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 23, 2019)

badromance said:


> View attachment 32820


>hates foids for being lookists
>is lookist


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 23, 2019)

I cannot believe my eyes. How can such a low T thread get so many likes?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 23, 2019)

Master said:


> If you can't take criticism; maybe this isn't the forum for you.







XD


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> This x10000.
> 
> This is looksmax.me not r/rateme


shut the fuck up nigger cuck
subhuman manlet balding curry
I hope you overdosed on estrogen blockers nigger

>/s


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dope said:


> shut the fuck up nigger cuck
> subhuman manlet balding curry
> I hope you overdosed on estrogen blockers nigger
> 
> >/s



he roped a while ago


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 24, 2019)

Dope said:


> shut the fuck up nigger cuck
> subhuman manlet balding curry
> I hope you overdosed on estrogen blockers nigger
> 
> >/s







*Ritalincel
Janitor*
JoinedOct 21, 2018Messages19,516
Sep 15, 2019

Add bookmark
#41



> Dope said:


Nice join date cunt.


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Just ldar


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > Just ldar


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 24, 2019)

Sergeant said:


> I'd rather everyone was polite. Build the kind of community you would like to be welcomed in.


----------



## Redrighthand (Sep 24, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Serves them right for being so goddamn ugly


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> join date


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Sep 24, 2019)

you meanies don't bully me in my safe space!!!!!



inb4 ritalinbr0 replies with le epic cuck soy face and le green quote symbol in fucking r/looksmax forum


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Sep 24, 2019)

pisslord said:


> you meanies don't bully me in my safe space!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 ritalinbr0 replies with le epic cuck soy face and le green quote symbol in fucking r/looksmax forum


----------



## fakemeta. (Sep 24, 2019)

pisslord said:


> inb4 ritalinbr0 replies with le epic cuck soy face and le green quote symbol in fucking r/looksmax forum


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 24, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> We should stop being mean toward people


But im never mean


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 24, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> pisslord said:
> 
> 
> > you meanies don't bully me in my safe space!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 24, 2019)

Ugly post it's over ky asap ded srs


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Sep 24, 2019)

There's no niceness in this fucked up world, thick skin is the only way to survive.


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 24, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> There's no niceness in this fucked up world, thick skin is the only way to survive.


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Sep 24, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> View attachment 119216



It's true though


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 24, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> It's true though


it is what it is

i avatar posted because we have the same guy in our avis


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 24, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> View attachment 119216


Comical. XD


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 24, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Comical. XD


jokes me😎


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Sep 24, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> it is what it is
> 
> i avatar posted because we have the same guy in our avis



yeah hes A E S T H E T I C af for an asian


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 24, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> It's true though


faggot whyd u change it. u downgraded tbh


lookserumaxeru said:


> yeah hes A E S T H E T I C af for an asian


tbh ngl ded srs goals


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Sep 24, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> faggot whyd u change it. u downgraded tbh
> 
> tbh ngl ded srs goals



wtf wtf wtf

alright ill change it back

also bro yeah tbh ngl ded srs goals bro


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 24, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> wtf wtf wtf
> 
> alright ill change it back
> 
> also bro yeah tbh ngl ded srs goals bro


lmao, valid


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 24, 2019)

B


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 24, 2019)

I didnt read so idk if someone have already pointed that:

If the person is not GL and act like he is, a.k.a. Narcy AF, he must be humilliated.

If he is ugly and he knows that, then thats fine.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 24, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> *If he is ugly and he knows that, then thats fine.*


Very true. And still strangers think they have to remind you whenever possible no matter if you asked for it lol.


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Tbh I think people can be polite but truthful when giving constructive feedback & criticism. 

Say if you just made a post or even a thread to say that x or group x should just kill themselves since no amount of anything would help than that should be classified as trolling/ baiting & bullying. Remember there are Incels here who wouldn't find that funny on a self improvement site that was set up for them rather than chadlites etc to strut their stuff & pick on those less fortunate than them. 

Just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## Usum (Sep 25, 2019)

Harsh truths can be difficult to announce.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

Usum said:


> Harsh truths can be difficult to announce.


ngl, you know since the begining of your life if you'r GL or not, bc you'll have attraction or not.
No need to be a genius


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Yeah guys, stop mentioning my hairline


Which hairline?


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 25, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> it is what it is
> 
> i avatar posted because we have the same guy in our avis


----------



## Usum (Sep 25, 2019)

streege said:


> ngl, you know since the begining of your life if you'r GL or not, bc you'll have attraction or not.
> No need to be a genius


Indeed. But blue pill thinking is hard to change, especially when it's a coping mechanism.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

Usum said:


> Indeed. But blue pill thinking is hard to change, especially when it's a coping mechanism.


that's the sime kinda materialistic/nihilistic people who told you altough that love is "muhh about something immaterial,can't be described", but everybody know that is mostly about chemicals secretions ie dopamine/ocytocine.
They keep their hard bluepill


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

712127 said:


> lookism gave me the best analysis of my face. sure theres some retards, but their knowledge is insane


No, all of its user base is fucking stupid. You probably thought their "knowledge is insane" cause they suggested you an obscure facial procedure to get. All of them are clueless.
Good thread btw, though I'd encourange no one to post their pics in the Ratings section.

Just take a moment to think how this could affect your life in the future.


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 25, 2019)

Littleboy said:


> Tbh I think people can be polite but truthful when giving constructive feedback & criticism.
> 
> Say if you just made a post or even a thread to say that x or group x should just kill themselves since no amount of anything would help than that should be classified as trolling/ baiting & bullying. Remember there are Incels here who wouldn't find that funny on a self improvement site that was set up for them rather than chadlites etc to strut their stuff & pick on those less fortunate than them.
> 
> Just giving my 2 cents.


hello son


----------



## fakemeta. (Sep 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 25, 2019)

fakemeta. said:


> View attachment 119657
> View attachment 119658
> View attachment 119659







*fakemeta.
Enthusiast*
JoinedJul 27, 2019Messages418


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


Fucking comical.


----------



## Einon (Sep 25, 2019)

People called me mexican the first time i posted my face.


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 25, 2019)

Einon said:


> People called me mexican the first time i posted my face.


brutal i woulda roped ngl


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 26, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Fucking comical.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


💙👺


----------



## rtssssy (Sep 26, 2019)

make it a 2.0 version of Lookism.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 26, 2019)

kill yourself


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Sep 29, 2019)

Einon said:


> People called me mexican the first time i posted my face.



mod btw. https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-23-year-old-turk.34669/


----------



## Einon (Sep 29, 2019)

xXx_sHrEK69_xXx said:


> mod btw. https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-23-year-old-turk.34669/
> 
> View attachment 123790


Don't mind him,Knajjd just likes to bully chads.


----------



## Eskimo (Sep 29, 2019)

anyone here didnt read one fucking word?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> anyone here didnt read one fucking word?


Me bro


----------



## Eskimo (Sep 29, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Me bro


literally who?


----------



## Einon (Sep 29, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> didnt read one fucking word


----------



## NormieKilla (Oct 14, 2019)

Master said:


> If you can't take criticism; maybe this isn't the forum for you.


Dude are you blind or what ? Where did I say that I'm against cricticism ? I fully say that it's ok to be harsh and even making jokes when evaluating someone's looks but not to call someone a subhuman and telling him to commit a suicide without even rating the person and tell what can be improved. If you want to point out the fact that someone's nose or jaw is ugly as fuck that sounds good but at least provide some fucking suggestions to the guy who ask for that.

Idc whether you guys think that my posts are low-T or soy'd. This forum was way better before the hords of young immature motherfuckers coming from lookism.net invaded it. I'd clearly get the fuck out from this forum once I'd be fully surgerymaxxed, fucking hate how it turned out.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 14, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> anyone here didnt read one fucking word?


Didn’t even read the title, man.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 14, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Didn’t even read the title, man.


xD


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 14, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Didn’t even read the title, man.


wow, hilarious


----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 14, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> wow, hilarious


Sarcasm?


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 14, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 136147


bend over


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 15, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> bend over


rapes me softly


----------



## I'mme (Oct 21, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Nothing mean about pointing out people's flaws.
> 
> If you're genuinely upset at being told why you're ugly (as you clearly are, else you wouldn't be asking for ratings on an incel website), post photos to reddit instead where they'll happily lie to you, won't get you a gf though.


This *isn't incels website.* I'm not an incel not do I want to be. I'm here because I want to improve my looks and help others out wherever I can.

About 40-60% folks here aren't .co incels, they're here because they like it here and want to improve looks.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2019)

I agree. Often it’s users with no pics who insult others....


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't really understand why people post here and ask for rates, anyone with half a brain should be able to deduce whats wrong with his face and then choose surgeries based on the knowledge posted on this site


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 21, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> I don't really understand why people post here and ask for rates, anyone with half a brain should be able to deduce whats wrong with his face and then choose surgeries based on the knowledge posted on this site


True but not everyone has a good eye for noticing flaws, even when they're aware of looks theory.


----------

